# Righteous indignation



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Just got this morning's Baltimore Sun & noticed the front page article about international travelers because there is a picture of a woman looking very annoyed. No wonder - she is having her yarn confiscated at the airport customs counter! I am simply astounded as I routinely bring yarn back from my travels & it just never occurred to me that a lot of yarn is made from agricultural products & thus is subject to inspection/possible confiscation. 

Maybe I'm the only one who hadn't thought this through, but I figured I'd throw this information out here so others are aware of this possible impediment to bringing your knitting along on your travels. Most of us just worry about knitting needles on airplanes! Guess I've just been lucky so far. I sure didn't think I was breaking any laws! Well, there is acrylic - that should pass inspection. 

Any other thoughts or insights?


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Where was she coming from? What kind of yarn and how was it processed? Was there a concern about anthrax?


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Interesting article


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Overzealous TSA?


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

That is good information, I have never given it a thought , maybe just an overzealous agent, I brought a whole fleece from England, ( already processed) for my chair and I carried it on. I guess we just have to get confirmation from border services in the form of a written notice or perhaps the agriculture department, hmmmm


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

That is absolutely ridiculous! I bet TSA will (and should) take some heat for this action. At least I hope so!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

https://www.cdc.gov/anthrax/basics/
I don't think Anthrax is an issue from the yarn.

The big question is from where was this person traveling as Padlittle stated.


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

The sad truth is even if their restrictions don't mention certain items it is up the individual TSA agent to decide, at their discretion, what you can or cannot take on a plane. Sad world, huh


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

Fluffymahoot said:


> The sad truth is even if their restrictions don't mention certain items it is up the individual TSA agent to decide, at their discretion, what you can or cannot take on a plane. Sad world, huh


Yes it's a sad world and it's up to the individual discretion of each agent.

I brought my knitting along with my interchangeable needles. The agent made me remove the needles. So I separated the needles from the cable. Put the needles away and walked into the airport where I sat down and put everything back together and continued knitting. What was that for?


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

This was Customs, not TSA. I'd like to know more about the contraband fiber.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

nankat said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/anthrax/basics/
> I don't think Anthrax is an issue from the yarn.
> 
> The big question is from where was this person traveling as Padlittle stated.


People who work with wool and hides can contract anthrax. A couple of years ago some drummers contacted anthrax. They were using imported drums in an enclosed room. As stated in my original post, where was the woman coming from? What was the fiber? 
http://www.emedicinehealth.com/script/main/mobileart-emh.asp?articlekey=59372&page=1


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Could someone provide the actual link to this story?
All I could find was about agriculture in general. 
http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/bs-md-bwi-international-search-20161021-story.html

For what it is worth, my son had decorated Ukrainian Easter eggs confiscated. Go figure.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I would be arrested if someone tried to take my yarn! That gives me nightmares!!!


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Longtimer said:


> Could someone provide the actual link to this story?
> All I could find was about agriculture in general.
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/bs-md-bwi-international-search-20161021-story.html
> 
> For what it is worth, my son had decorated Ukrainian Easter eggs confiscated. Go figure.


Yes, that is the article. The woman was coming from Jamaica. I agree with knitnanny - I'd probably get arrested because when I bring yarn home from another country I get the good stuff! And what about expensive Aran knit sweaters people purchase while on vacation? Are they going to take it off you if you're wearing it?! I suppose it's yarns from specific countries that is banned, but how would you know?


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

What about wool sweaters? You can't bring the the sheep that donated the wool. Same with Alpaca? I don't think many airport employees would even notice if you had yarn.
Unless you make one angry, then you may have a problem.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

My sil is Turkish and when he and my daughter went to Turkey, they brought me home some yarn. No problem.


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

I commented before reading the entire article and now that I have read it a couple of times I am at a loss to find where it mentioned yarn or to see it in the pictures. Am I really obtuse or something( actually not looking for an answer to that ). 
IF the yarn truly was confiscated by Agriculture Department , then there must have been reason for it , origin of country, condition of yarn , etc. it it was bringing in a new strain of wool moth we should all be delighted it was stopped before bringing into your neighbour hood . Yeah for diligence.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I never thought about this before, but you are quite right and customs should be aware of what is coming into each country.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

We can't bring food or plants into Ireland. I guess wool is animal based.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow, I never gave that a thought, though I haven't brought back yarn from my travels overseas.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

I don't know the airline rules but in my opinion wool shouldn't be considered banned item.


----------



## Pexuk (Dec 27, 2013)

Some TSA's are power mad


----------



## paires (Jun 16, 2015)

Maybe the agent wanted the yarn for herself.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Did I miss something? I didn't read anything that said her yarn was confiscated.


----------



## Ochosi (Nov 16, 2014)

I can't find anything about yarn - picture or mention in the article and I've read it through very carefully. Did you mistake the bags of fruit for bags of yarn in the woven hats picture?

I see only a diligent customs service doing their job.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Padittle said:


> Yes, that is the article. The woman was coming from Jamaica. I agree with knitnanny - I'd probably get arrested because when I bring yarn home from another country I get the good stuff! And what about expensive Aran knit sweaters people purchase while on vacation? Are they going to take it off you if you're wearing it?! I suppose it's yarns from specific countries that is banned, but how would you know?


The only reference to Jamaica is with one of the photos, could you have misread 'Jamaican YAMS as Jamaican YARNS?
This is how ridiculous rumours start and 'go viral'!

:sm07: :sm16:


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

owlet said:


> The only reference to Jamaica is with one of the photos, could you have misread 'Jamaican YAMS as Jamaican YARNS?
> This is how ridiculous rumours start and 'go viral'!
> 
> :sm07: :sm16:


Yep, it definitely said YAMS not YARNS.


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

Next thing you know they will be confiscating our shawls and sweaters because they are made from "agricultural materials" How stupid!


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

> Yep, it definitely said YAMS not YARNS.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

My airport experience wasn't with yarn, but still exasperating. I take my nursing bandage scissors because they have a rounded tip and short blade, and couldn't hurt anyone. One over-zealous agent wanted to confiscate them. Not a big deal usually, but these had my name etched in them and had sentimental value to me. I asked to see his supervisor, who checked them out, and allowed me to pass.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I read the entire article... nothing about yarn. I can't tell what the customs agent is holding. This isn't the TSA; this is customs. We should be glad they are there to protect us from things we can't see. I am rather alarmed about yarn carrying anthrax. How are we protected from all the international yarn sales? Do they undergo customs inspections?


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh boy!! Getting on a plane for Spain tomorrow. The flight is 13 hours from our home in the Pacific Northwest. I'm taking the Zick Zack scarf with # 2 circular. Wish me luck.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh my! I have brought tons of yarn back from my travels. Didn't now you were supposed to declare it!


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't travel much any more but I never had a problem except one time I had sharp scissors and they kept them, which was understandable. Might check next time I fly in the spring.


----------



## sarahknitter (Sep 19, 2015)

JackieS said:


> My airport experience wasn't with yarn, but still exasperating. I take my nursing bandage scissors because they have a rounded tip and short blade, and couldn't hurt anyone. One over-zealous agent wanted to confiscate them. Not a big deal usually, but these had my name etched in them and had sentimental value to me. I asked to see his supervisor, who checked them out, and allowed me to pass.


This is a good idea. The TSA agent was clearly out of bounds and you ask for a supervisor in a calm voice, got results. Good idea and thanks for letting us know.

If I ever go to Ireland or some other country and buy a lot of yarn I will probably try to mail it home to save the trouble of carrying it around. postage to the U.S. From most countries is a lot less than postage from the U.S. To those countries.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Never heard of it before and I usually bring some sort of yarn like the last time we were in Peru I brought some 100% alpaca yarn...hum...


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe the TSA agent is a knitter and decided to confiscate the yarn for their personal stash.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

The last eight posters don't seem to have read previous replies which explain the confusion!!!


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

If anyone took time to read the article

They took her YAMS
NOT YARNS.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

They took YAMS not YARN


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

I am making a Cowichan style cardigan. I'm using the yarn sold for this purpose: 5-ply unspun wool (used to be 6-ply).
After watching some episodes of Border Services, I think this yarn would not be allowed into Canada, the States, Australia, or other, except if it carried a certificate. I love working with this wool, but when I bring it up to my face, I can smell the sheep in the meadow! 
Without certification, how do you convince a customs officer that the yarn is safe, and that no self-respecting "bad thingy" would have survived the processing?


----------



## J-Jean (Jul 30, 2011)

OK! It is not the TSA but Customs. Two completely different branches of the government. I would give the Custom's agent the benefit of the doubt. They are many things that cannot be brought into this country. It is for our protection and safety.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

J-Jean said:


> OK! It is not the TSA but Customs. Two completely different branches of the government. I would give the Custom's agent the benefit of the doubt. They are many things that cannot be brought into this country. It is for our protection and safety.


Once again : It was YAMS not YARNS!!!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow brought in a bunch of yarn from recent trip to Italy plus a baby hat and booties from the same shop where I purchased yarn. I would have been so upset to have it confiscated. Wonder if they open these kinds of parcels when foreign yarn is mailed home from the shop.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Years ago, I was stopped at the California border by their agriculture inspectors. The agent was about to throw away my last orange because of a few spots on it. I insisted that he hand it back and I ate it before being allowed to cross the California border. The spots were some sort of plant disease. How in the world is anyone supposed to know about all this beforehand? :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


----------



## Elynor (Oct 23, 2016)

As far as I am concerned, TSA is a big joke. They want something. they take it. Held me 4 hrs insisting my flute was a gun. Took my grandmothers PLASTIC tatting shuttle, my mothers brooch insisting it was a detenator! I did get them back but only after MUCH insistence. I do not bother taking anything anymore. It is not worth the hassle.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Actually there is no need to worry 
Yarn is covered under free trade so there is not even duty on it 

THE LADY HAD YAMS (SWEET POTATOES ).CONFISCATED


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Grannie Sandy said:


> Years ago, I was stopped at the California border by their agriculture inspectors. The agent was about to throw away my last orange because of a few spots on it. I insisted that he hand it back and I ate it before being allowed to cross the California border. The spots were some sort of plant disease. How in the world is anyone supposed to know about all this beforehand? :sm22: :sm22: :sm22:


Hi Granny Sandy - I think that is what the inspectors are for. They know what is allowed so we do not have to.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

You can save yourself a lot of grief by checking out Customs regulations before traveling. Fruits, meats and veg. , live plants etc, get confiscated at the border. Do you homework people. Even here in the States certain items are restricted between states.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

They are on a roll and nothing will stop them.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

This is about custom officers not TSA
they are just doing there job
Crossing borders - everyone is subject to inspection 
You want to travel - you have to go through the protocal.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

I used to travel and buy things too and found it easier to send them by post back to the states where i live. I don't have to carry them around and no fuss at the airport. Sure it costs postage but I found it liberating.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

If you buy out of the country, it might be worth the postage to ship it to yourself and not risk losing it. The worker might be a knitter and wanted the yarn for themselves.... There are crooked folks everywhere, unfortunately. I don't remember where I read it, but a lady had a very nice lotion that was taken by TSA and set onto a shelf... Lady asked to see it for a moment and emptied the bottle into the trash... TSA agent was irate, must have wanted it for herself.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

absgrams said:


> Actually there is no need to worry
> Yarn is covered under free trade so there is not even duty on it
> 
> THE LADY HAD YAMS (SWEET POTATOES ).CONFISCATED


We seem to be ignored, absgrams. Wonder what more we have to do!!


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

owlet said:


> We seem to be ignored, absgrams. Wonder what more we have to do!!


Seems floggging a dead horse is the subject of the day 
I have some knitting to do and a hockey game to watch 
Have s great evening owlet 
Sharon


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

Chezl said:


> Yep, it definitely said YAMS not YARNS.





Owlet said:


> We seem to be ignored, absgrams. Wonder what more we have to do!!


If we are talking about the same article ( http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/bs-md-bwi-international-search-20161021-story.html ) - I have read it three times now, and even used the search function (Ctrl + F), the word YAM(s) or YARN(s) does not occur in this article.....
So I guess the "more" is to refer to the article talking about YAMS....


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

This is a very interesting topic. Never thought of the things pointed out.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

International search
Karl Merton Ferron / Baltimore Sun
Sue Rosoff, agriculture specialist with Customs and Border Protection (left) explains to Paulette Donaldson, visiting from Montego Bay, Jamaica that her imported yams need to be confiscated in the customs area as passengers disembark at BWI-Thurgood Marshall Airport.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Many years ago I read about anthrax coming into this country in a camel saddle. It was stuffed with camel hair carrying the disease. Took some detective work to trace the source. Any producer of livestock fears anthrax.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Here it ia again.


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

owlet said:


> The only reference to Jamaica is with one of the photos, could you have misread 'Jamaican YAMS as Jamaican YARNS?
> This is how ridiculous rumours start and 'go viral'!
> 
> :sm07: :sm16:


Well, then - MY BAD! I APOLOGIZE as I CERTAINLY WAS NOT TRYING TO START ANY RUMORS! That accusation was rather harsh, though, don't you think? My husband & I both misread yams for yarn. I guess that's what happens when one is preoccupied with all things fiber related. I did go to the USDA web site before posting my comment & saw mention of products commonly used in the making of yarn, but I did jump to conclusions & I am VERY sorry.

Here is a link I just found so I can set the record straight: https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/205/kw/Yarn

I think this little experience has taught me it IS better to be seen & not heard, so I will restrict my postings & comments from here on out. AGAIN, I APOLOGIZE.

Padittle


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

LillyP said:


> That is good information, I have never given it a thought , maybe just an overzealous agent, I brought a whole fleece from England, ( already processed) for my chair and I carried it on. I guess we just have to get confirmation from border services in the form of a written notice or perhaps the agriculture department, hmmmm


And that may not help either. As Fluffymahoot said below it all depends on to whom you are speaking and their mood of the day. My husband worked for an airline and his way of making it simple was a yes or no answer, not one of these well if the article does this and that or used for whatever, you know a big long story he just would say "no not allowed", less discussion and on with his job.


----------



## suzif (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh dear. I'm going to Australia and New Zealand the end of November. I hope I can bring back some nice wool yarn. I'll have to check this out. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## suzif (Feb 17, 2016)

Glad to read the correction that it was yams, not yarn that was confiscated!


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

EstherOne said:


> If we are talking about the same article ( http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/bs-md-bwi-international-search-20161021-story.html ) - I have read it three times now, and even used the search function (Ctrl + F), the word YAM(s) or YARN(s) does not occur in this article.....
> So I guess the "more" is to refer to the article talking about YAMS....


It isn't in the main text but is a caption to the first photo. Just click on the arrow at the right.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Padittle said:


> Well, then - MY BAD! I APOLOGIZE as I CERTAINLY WAS NOT TRYING TO START ANY RUMORS! That accusation was rather harsh, though, don't you think? My husband & I both misread yams for yarn. I guess that's what happens when one is preoccupied with all things fiber related. I did go to the USDA web site before posting my comment & saw mention of products commonly used in the making of yarn, but I did jump to conclusions & I am VERY sorry.
> 
> Here is a link I just found so I can set the record straight: https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/205/kw/Yarn
> 
> ...


I've done the exact same thing of misreading words so often. Please don't stop posting. I really identified with you and if we were together we would laugh for a very long time. Life is too hort and laughter is so healthy. Hugs to you.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

The story indicates woman was coming from Jamaica, as others have said, but does not mention what her yarn was spun from. The article did mention several items coming from the Caribbean that are being banned because of the possibility of infestation from those plants (hats woven from palm among them). After reading the CBP's website about what can and cannot be brought back into the US, I can only guess that the woman's yarn was spun from disallowed material.

https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/go/customs.html


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

International search
Karl Merton Ferron / Baltimore Sun
Sue Rosoff, agriculture specialist with Customs and Border Protection (left) explains to Paulette Donaldson, visiting from Montego Bay, Jamaica that her imported yams need to be confiscated in the customs area as passengers disembark at BWI-Thurgood Marshall Airport.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Food for thought!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just found the article and you definitely can read that as yarn even if it actually is yam. Look how close it is here: 

yarn yam.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Padlittle no need to apologize 
You posted what you thought abd now everyone jumped on the bandwagon chastizing botder officers 
I posted the right think several hours ago about it being yams and everyone except a few chise to ignore it 
The fact that its gone viral is not your fault at all 
Happy stitching 
Sharin


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

absgrams said:


> Padlittle no need to apologize
> You posted what you thought abd now everyone jumped on the bandwagon chastizing botder officers
> I posted the right think several hours ago about it being yams and everyone except a few chise to ignore it
> The fact that its gone viral is not your fault at all
> ...


Absgrams, I am guilty of - and I'm guessing others are as well - only reading first or first and second page posts and then commenting. Had I actually read your post, I would have gone "yes, she's right". Especially knowing the traveler was coming from Jamaica, where yams are very big in their food culture.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

It happens a lot 
I was upset that they were chastising
Border control WHO are doing their jobs per the rules of all government
Allowing fruits and veggies into other countries can do severe damage and illness 
My vent is over. Off to watch my hockey game and knit 
Have s great day 

Sharon


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

Padittle said:


> Just got this morning's Baltimore Sun & noticed the front page article about international travelers because there is a picture of a woman looking very annoyed. No wonder - she is having her yarn confiscated at the airport customs counter! I am simply astounded as I routinely bring yarn back from my travels & it just never occurred to me that a lot of yarn is made from agricultural products & thus is subject to inspection/possible confiscation.
> 
> Maybe I'm the only one who hadn't thought this through, but I figured I'd throw this information out here so others are aware of this possible impediment to bringing your knitting along on your travels. Most of us just worry about knitting needles on airplanes! Guess I've just been lucky so far. I sure didn't think I was breaking any laws! Well, there is acrylic - that should pass inspection.
> 
> Any other thoughts or insights?


This is one for the agency(s) that control agra-products such as yarn. It should be broadcast and written up in appropriate yarn user publications. I would add here that stores like Michaels, JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby print the lists once it is produced by that government agency. 
My impression was that the woman in the newspaper article was arriving back from a trip with the yarn. But no matter, money was spent for the yarn to begin with. I too would be very put out by the confiscation.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Some rough spun yarns do still have seeds and other clingy matter in the yarn, so perhaps that was the problem.


----------



## Stickwitch (Feb 14, 2016)

They were confiscating yams, not yarn.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

ELareau said:


> The story indicates woman was coming from Jamaica, as others have said, but does not mention what her yarn was spun from. The article did mention several items coming from the Caribbean that are being banned because of the possibility of infestation from those plants (hats woven from palm among them). After reading the CBP's website about what can and cannot be brought back into the US, I can only guess that the woman's yarn was spun from disallowed material.
> 
> https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/go/customs.html


ELareau - you need to go back and read the whole thread. There was NO YARN involved. The word was YAMS and was misread. Several people here have tried to point out the error - several times.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

aqarianchick said:


> This is one for the agency(s) that control agra-products such as yarn. It should be broadcast and written up in appropriate yarn user publications. I would add here that stores like Michaels, JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby print the lists once it is produced by that government agency.
> My impression was that the woman in the newspaper article was arriving back from a trip with the yarn. But no matter, money was spent for the yarn to begin with. I too would be very put out by the confiscation.


No yarn was confiscated agarianchick. YAMS [as in sweet potatoes] is what was confiscated. Food is not allowed. The poster misread the word. They do look similar. Several people here have tried repeatedly to point that out. You may want to go back and read the whole thread.


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

I would mail them back home and hail pay the postage vs. a crazy TSA person aving a bad day. As for takING knitting with me on a flight I'd be worried that it would be taken away fro me!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I am laughing because I intended to make a snide comment about the Customs agent being a knitter who needed yarn....then I read HillTopper's comment that it was YAMS not yarn that was confiscated! So now I have to amend my comment that the agent was hungry and loved yams!! haha


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow someone finally GOT IT


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

absgrams said:


> Wow someone finally GOT IT


At last!

:sm02: :sm09:


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

It only took 3 1/2 more pages 
Hopefully the 
FLOGGING A DEAD HORSE will stop now lol 
Back to my Hockey game and knitting 
Sharon


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That does seem a bit crazy. Was she over the allowed limit and didn't pay duty? It would be interesting to know what the fiber was. I guess it's a good thing I can't use animal fibers so hopefully will avoid any problems.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

riversong200 said:


> That does seem a bit crazy. Was she over the allowed limit and didn't pay duty? It would be interesting to know what the fiber was. I guess it's a good thing I can't use animal fibers so hopefully will avoid any problems.


Sigh


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes the fibre was VEGETABLE 
in the form of Yams. ie sweet potatoes 

Sigh sigh is right


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Padittle said:


> Yes, that is the article. The woman was coming from Jamaica. I agree with knitnanny - I'd probably get arrested because when I bring yarn home from another country I get the good stuff! And what about expensive Aran knit sweaters people purchase while on vacation? Are they going to take it off you if you're wearing it?! I suppose it's yarns from specific countries that is banned, but how would you know?


I, too, would get arrested. If I'm traveling, I'm visiting yarn stores, and I'm buying yarn. Taking yarn away is insane and absurd.

I think I'd just wrap my yarn up in numerous plastic bags and then wrap clothing around it. Either put it in my checked luggage or my carry-on. And if Customs or TSA found it and had a problem with it, then I'd demand to speak to a supervisor. And I wouldn't move an inch until a supervisor were produced.

My yarn's too important. And yarn that you buy abroad is often yarn you can't find in your own country.

Sheeesh. The world is completely, utterly insane.

Hazel


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

My brother-in-law had a wallet STOLEN from a TSA agent. He saw the man take it. He argued and finally got it back.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

absgrams said:


> Wow someone finally GOT IT


Yes absgrams. Some - but apparently not all. Wait a while. Meanwhile, I commend the perseverance of those, like yourself, who tried so hard to clarify things.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I am so embarrassed for misreading.

Yup, there's every reason to confiscate yams. I've tried to bring fruit and veggies back from abroad. No go.

Hazel


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

m_azingrace said:


> Overzealous TSA?


This was not a TSA agent. It was Customs, totally different. There are rules on their site abut bringing in textiles and apparel-so confusing I can't even summarize. Has something to do with the original yarn being from a NAFTA country (Canada, U.S., Mexico). That makes no sense since everybody buys souvenir t shirts from around the world. It looks like this textile issue relates more to importing in general. Another section deals with agricultural items. Hard to imagine there being a concern about spreading disease to U.S. farms with a skein of yarn. I think the agent rated it "agricultural" and therefore dangerous. How can U.S. knitters so easily buy yarn with wool, mohair, angora, etc. in it if it's illegal? If that ever happens to me I definitely will ask to speak to a supervisor. BUT, if the traveler bought the yarn almost off the sheep, handspun on a farm, maybe that's the issue, which still seems far fetched.


----------



## suzy122 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes I see it was YAMS, but on the general subject, would there be a difference between raw wool and processed yarn? I know New Zealand is very strict as it has to be to safeguard our agriculture but always my concern was seeds not wool. Would like to know.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Yarn if any kind may be taken to other countries 
It is covered under free trade and is considered raw material 
On the other hand if u buy a knitted sweater tou have to pay duty if you are above your limit only


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

No big deal 
But the continuing of this is redundatant as the correction was made way back on page 3 
Yet people still persist in adding to this ridiculous thread. (Now that the correction has been made )

Yams are not yarn and so there is no reason to berate custom officials 
Who are just doing there job 
Now back to hockey in canada


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Just imagine the outcry if some inspector allowed something to pass and then it caused grief. Imagine what we would think of an inspector who did not find a bomb or a weapon because it was hidden in someone'sclothing. Think what happened when somebody thought box cutters were okay. Have we forgotten so soon? And with some accusing the inspectors of thievery, what if those inspectors let forbidden things pass because they did not want to be accused of stealing?


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Yah Hilltopper


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Meant to say yay 
Actually this has been quite entertaining between hockey periods lol


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

In Australia, some natural products can be fumigated and returned for a cost. It's a matter of weighing up the costs.


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Geez... sorry folks, but this topic has gotten kinda funny at this point!

Well, you all know who to blame if confiscated yarn stories start to pop up!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Padittle said:


> Geez... sorry folks, but this topic has gotten kinda funny at this point!
> 
> Well, you all know who to blame if confiscated yarn stories start to pop up!


Yes, and I hope we can all enjoy the cute humor in this. I think we have all misread things and normally it causes a lot of laughter.

Padittle, love your avatar.


----------



## Marilynf (Oct 7, 2011)

Padittle said:


> Well, then - MY BAD! I APOLOGIZE as I CERTAINLY WAS NOT TRYING TO START ANY RUMORS! That accusation was rather harsh, though, don't you think? My husband & I both misread yams for yarn. I guess that's what happens when one is preoccupied with all things fiber related. I did go to the USDA web site before posting my comment & saw mention of products commonly used in the making of yarn, but I did jump to conclusions & I am VERY sorry.
> 
> Here is a link I just found so I can set the record straight: https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/205/kw/Yarn
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad and keep posting----look how many people are STILL in a huff about yarn being taken. Some folks don't SEE customs vs. tsa. They don't see all the comments saying yams not yarn. Many many people make mistakes, many more don't pay attention to corrections or clarifications. You READ the comments and accepted your error. We all do it.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

This thread is just another example of my biggest peeve about KP. Everybody wants to express an opinion but nobody wants to read six pages before doing so. MY rule for posters: if you can't be bothered reading everything that's been posted, don't comment--it's already been said anyway. There are threads I'd like to comment on, but if there are too many pages to read, I pass. Two pages is usually my limit.
Lecture over.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

RIGHT ON Moe C 
Cant read through all the drivle to get to the good stuff


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Moe C said:


> This thread is just another example of my biggest peeve about KP. Everybody wants to express an opinion but nobody wants to read six pages before doing so. MY rule for posters: if you can't be bothered reading everything that's been posted, don't comment--it's already been said anyway. There are threads I'd like to comment on, but if there are too many pages to read, I pass. Two pages is usually my limit.
> Lecture over.


I read every new post as soon as I'm notified in my inbox so I'm always up to date. I'm lucky though in that I'm retired with nothing better to do! However I don't think it's too much to ask for people to read at least the posts on the same page as otherwise they're just wasting their time and other people's by repeating everything, often with misinformation as in this case.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

There was a thread about copyright (oh, gawd) that ran for over 30 pages. A lawyer-poster who knew what she was talking about repeatedly clarified the issue, but on page 31 appeared the same stale misinformation that was on page 1. It makes me want to pull my hair out. It's very time-consuming to read the same stuff over & over, even if we are retirees with time to burn.
I always find that darn and dam look alike too. :sm02:


----------



## LeonaMM (Nov 17, 2013)

YAMS, not yarn. It's been quite an entertaining read!


----------



## suzif (Feb 17, 2016)

Don't give up posting. I can see how you mistook yams for yarns. The m does look like rn. No problem. We all misread stuff!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

lkb850 said:


> I read the entire article... nothing about yarn. I can't tell what the customs agent is holding. This isn't the TSA; this is customs. We should be glad they are there to protect us from things we can't see. I am rather alarmed about yarn carrying anthrax. How are we protected from all the international yarn sales? Do they undergo customs inspections?


You don't have to fear anthrax with commercially processed yarn.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Seems a bit overboard to me.


----------



## MsPolly (Sep 17, 2011)

I went to Mexico with my knitting. No problem getting in the country but leaving......WELL, let us just say, I threw a fit! They finally let one of my travel companions go and check it in as luggage. So just because they let you fly in with your knitting doesn't mean they will let you fly back out with your knitting in the passenger area.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

LeonaMM said:


> YAMS, not yarn. It's been quite an entertaining read!


Should we all give up with our yams versus yarn? I will try one more time. It has been rather amusing though.

There was no YARN only YAMS.

It was a mistake people. It was misread. :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

My husband's pal has a saying when things aren't going right on a project they're working on. It's RTFM. The first word is "read" and the last is "manual". Posters should RTFP. :sm02:


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Moe C said:


> My husband's pal has a saying when things aren't going right on a project they're working on. It's RTFM. The first word is "read" and the last is "manual". Posters should RTFP. :sm02:


 :sm24: hehe


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Moe C said:


> My husband's pal has a saying when things aren't going right on a project they're working on. It's RTFM. The first word is "read" and the last is "manual". Posters should RTFP. :sm02:


Ha!

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Longtimer said:


> Where was she coming from? What kind of yarn and how was it processed? Was there a concern about anthrax?


Bugs, bugs, bugs! Bugs are why I no longer accept "free" yarn. There's always a price to pay.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

crochetknit Deb said:


> Bugs, bugs, bugs! Bugs are why I no longer accept "free" yarn. There's always a price to pay.


I don't agree. I have donated hundreds of dollars worth of yarn to residential care facilities. They were always full balls of either acrylic or wool and either expensive or reasonably priced balls. None were cheap or nasty, full of bugs or smelled bad. They had all been stored away from my pets and I don't smoke. I knew that I could never use all of my stash and rather than sell it, I wanted to donate it to the elderly. I am on a disability pension with 9 cats, 1 Chihuahua and 4 guinea pigs. I live with not much money and I don't have any help from my family. I have kept what I will use without having to buy any more and donated what I had spare so it didn't go to waste. I donated without knowing what would happen to my yarn and I didn't care. I just wanted some deserving people to get more enjoyment from it than I would get just from knowing that I had it in my spare room. So you see, I am quite offended by your comment as no one paid any price for receiving my yarn. To me it was a win-win situation.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Gotta laugh Absgrams. Sometimes we get too busy posting our remarks to continue reading. Laughing now because it tickles me. I must say, I have even been guilty of this in the past.


----------

